# Brauche Hinweis bezüglich Installation

## beta2dotzero

Hi, ich hab versucht Gentoo nach der Anleitung von "http://www.gentoofreunde.org/gentoo-installation-in-kurzform/"

zu installieren..  ich habe mich strikt an die Anweisung gehalten und hab mal die Letzten Punkte der Anleitung hier rein kopiert wo es dann zu dem Fehler kam.. 

Kernelquellen installieren

USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

emerge genkernel

genkernel all

genkernel --menuconfig all

1. Fehler war: Kernelsource source Directory  /usr/src/linux not found

nchdem ich die genkernl.conf editiert hatte, war der 1. Fehler weg, aber jetzt sagt der mir: /usr/src/Linux/makefile not found mybe re-install kernel sources -.- 

ich dachte dann ok wenn ich nochmal bei dem oben genannten USE anfange (der laut Erklärung die Kernelkomponenten installiert) lande ich immer wieder beim 2. Fehler..

Wäre für einen Denkanstoß sehr dankabar  :Smile: 

p.s. bei dem Punkt 

env-update && source /etc/profile

<< hier hat der 1x gemeckert dass ein Argument & falsch sei habs dann nur mit 1x & gemacht hoffe dass das nicht der fehler war

----------

## py-ro

Benutze das richtige Handbuch, die Kurzanleitung ist für Leute die Wissen was Sie tun.

In deinem Fall fehlen wenigstens mal die Kernelquellen, bzw. der Symlink.

Bye

Py

----------

## beta2dotzero

Hum joa erst wollte ich sagen, dass du nicht so ruppig sein sollst.. Aber, ja nach kurzem check hab ich tatsächlich gesehen dass in der Schnellanleitung tatsächlich ein paar wichtige Punkte übergangen wurden xD

Sorry für den Post Admin kann gerne löschen 

LG

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *beta2dotzero wrote:*   

> Hum joa erst wollte ich sagen, dass du nicht so ruppig sein sollst.. Aber, ja nach kurzem check hab ich tatsächlich gesehen dass in der Schnellanleitung tatsächlich ein paar wichtige Punkte übergangen wurden xD
> 
> Sorry für den Post Admin kann gerne löschen 
> 
> LG

 

Willkommen bei Gentoo !

also wenn du das schon als ruppig siehst - musst du dir noch ein ganz schön dickes Fell wachsen lassen, bevor du z.B. bei OTW vorbeischauen kannst   :Laughing: 

naja - jetzt ist jedenfalls alles gut !

Wie kommst du mit der Installation voran ?   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, vermutlich wurde vergessen Kernel-Sourcen zu installieren, und versäumt den /usr/src/linux Symlink auf diese zu setzen - so das mithilfe von genkernel daraus dann ein Kernel gebaut werden kann.

Wenn du dem Tipp aus der genannten Anleitung folgst und sys-kernel/gentoo-sources mit dem symlink Useflag installiert hast sollte beides vorhanden sein.

Der Symlink auf die gewünschten Quellen kann ansonsten auch bequem via "eselect kernel" Modul gesetzt werden.

Ansonsten kann ich mich dem schon genannten Rat möglichst das offizielle Gentoo Handbook zu nutzen nur anschließen.

----------

## beta2dotzero

Also ja erstens sagte ich "wollte das zuerst ruppig nennen" aber ich hab ja erkannt, dass der Troll bei mir wohnt  :Wink: 

Wie es voran geht.. Naja ich hab nochmal bei 0 angefangen und hab mir überlegt die Installation von der Pike auf zu lernen   :Smile: 

Allerdings kommen grade Fragen auf:

a) -march=i686 in der automatisch erstellten make.conf .. Ich nehme an das könnte ich so stehen lassen, aber da gibt es halt leider noch 2 Optionen die mich fragen lassen:

Wäre es nicht besser ="pentium3" hinzuschreiben (weil es IST ein Pentium III) oder warum steht da nicht automatisch =native das würde doch automatisch alles einschließen was die CPU kann und alles ausschließen was die CPU nicht kann, oder ?  :Smile:  Wenn man voraussetzt, das DIESE Installation nur auf DEM System verwendet wird dürfte es ja keinen unterschied machen ob pentium3 oder native, oder? Wobei ich mich Frage was dann der Unterschied zu P3/nativ zu i686 sein soll.. Wird aber wohl dann alle Unterstützungen für alle CPU´s dieser Architektur installieren, was zu mehr unnützen Daten (wenn man ein schlankes Linux will) führen würde ??

EDIT:

hum hab grad mit der Überlegung gespielt -mtune=native zu verwenden (was ich ebend gefunden habe ^^) 

b)USE=bindist > installiert ALLES oder funktioniert das wie "native" was alles installiert was das System braucht ? Also wenn es ALLES installiert wird ich mir wohl oder Übel alle 283 Flags ansehen müssen und dann nur die reinschreiben die ich wirklich WILL (wenn man sein Linux so schlank wie möglich halten will).. Eigentlich will ich mit dem Linux nur im WWW. surfen denn viel mehr macht mit 700MHz eh net soviel spaß.. 

Andererseits wenn ich jetzt NUR bei USE= GNOME X MOZILLA reinschreib hab ich angst dass das zu wenig wäre xD

EDIT:

Ach ja es gibt noch das Problem dass -pipe angeblich zu systemabstürzen führen kann wenn der PC über zu wenig Speicher verfügt.. Ab wann hat man denn zu wenig Speicher ? Ich hab aus unerfindlichem Grund ~650MB (memtest sagt aber alles ok) sind denn 650MB genug für -pipe oder müsste ich da Angst haben?Last edited by beta2dotzero on Sun Jun 15, 2014 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

bindist will man eigentlich nicht, das verhidnert, dass patentierter aber nicht freigegebener Code installiert wird, ist aber nur dann ein Problem, wenn man die Binaries verteilen will.

native kannst du setzen, ist im Stage nicht der Fall, da dies ja für alle i686 passen soll.

Bye

Py

----------

## beta2dotzero

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> bindist will man eigentlich nicht, das verhidnert, dass patentierter aber nicht freigegebener Code installiert wird, ist aber nur dann ein Problem, wenn man die Binaries verteilen will.
> 
> Py

 

kann man das denn nicht mit ACCEPT_LICENSE="-* @FREE" umgehen oder ergibt das ERRORS ?

Und muss man bei USE= wirklich  mmx sse u.s.w. eintragen wenn durch march=native der sowieso feststellt dass die CPU das kann?

----------

## franzf

 *beta2dotzero wrote:*   

> Und muss man bei USE= wirklich  mmx sse u.s.w. eintragen wenn durch march=native der sowieso feststellt dass die CPU das kann?

 

So weit ich weiß aktiviert USE="mmx sse usw" eigenen von Hand geschriebenen ("optimierten") Assembler-Code. mmx in den CFLAGS weist ja nur den Compiler an, dass er entsprechenden Code generieren soll, da die CPU den unterstützt.

----------

## beta2dotzero

danke für die Antworten  :Smile:  Ich versuch ja so eigenständig wie möglich das Projekt zu verwirklichen aber manchmal ist eine hilfreiche Antwort im Forum besser GOOGLE liefert leider oft zuviele Informationen die nicht immer zielführend sind :/

Habe nochmal eine Frage zu den CFLAGS..:

Bei CPUINFO spuckt der mir einige Flags aus darunter mmx sse welche auch in der USE-Description vorhanden sind und die ich deshalb bedenkenlos so eingetragen habe..

Aber es sind auch andere Flags bei der CPUINFO wie: fpu vme pse pae u.v.m welche NICHT in der Liste stehen.. Soll ich die dennoch eintragen oder wie ich vermute -> nicht?

----------

## beta2dotzero

Ich hab mich jetzt strikt an die Anweisungen der Anleitung gehalten und wenn ich emerge --gentoosurces  meckert der dass /proc(t?) net gemauntet ist..

Ist das nebensächlich oder wichtig (da steht "we have warned you") -.- und wo Mount ich das ? /mnt/proct /etc/proct /usr/ ??? xD

----------

## py-ro

Zurück zum Anfang, steht Haargenau im Handbuch.

Bitte gebe dir etwas mehr Mühe mit deinen Posts. Diese sind schwer zu lesen und man weiß nicht ob es Tippfehler sind oder ob du tatsächlich die falschen Parameter benutzt.

Man hat dann auch nicht viel Motivation zu helfen.

Bye

Py

----------

## beta2dotzero

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Zurück zum Anfang, steht Haargenau im Handbuch.
> 
> Bitte gebe dir etwas mehr Mühe mit deinen Posts. Diese sind schwer zu lesen und man weiß nicht ob es Tippfehler sind oder ob du tatsächlich die falschen Parameter benutzt.
> 
> Man hat dann auch nicht viel Motivation zu helfen.
> ...

 

wtf ich hab mich doch wie geschrieben an das Handbuch gehalten  :Sad: 

Und was kann ich dafür wenn so ne *** Anleitung so lückenhaft is.. 

Wenn du keine Lust hast zu helfen dann brauchste das auch net schreiben.. 

Ich frag mich allerdings wie du die Behauptung aufstellen kannst dass das in der Anleitung steht! Nach 3x lesen der Anleitung hab leider keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden (dass man /proc mounten muss) dass du recht haben könntest..

Und nein bei der Installation hab ich eigentlich keine Schreibfehler weil ich schritt für Schritt die Befehle aus der Anleitung kopiere.. 

Ja ich brauche Interaktion..  Ich hab gestern tatsächlich alle USE-Flags studiert, heute hab ich package.mask, package.unmask, package.accept_keywords, package.use entdeckt..

Aber vom hohen Ross hämisch runtergrinsen.. Zum Glück kann ich englisch und da hat man jemand andereem erklärt dass /proc erst für GRUB nötig ist und GRUB in der Anleitung erst später, nachdem der Kernel kompiliert wurde installiert wird.. Aber danke für deine Nichthilfe p.s. kann jemand bestätigen, dass /proc erst (b.z.w. nur) für GRUB gebraucht wird?

----------

## Josef.95

beta2dotzero,

nun fang doch nicht immer gleich an zu Heulen - dein Post mit Tippfehlern gepaart mit Dialekt, ist wirklich nicht leicht verständlich.

Welche "Anleitung" genau nun genutzt wird ist auch nicht erwähnt.

Wie und wo /proc mounted wird steht tatsächlich im offiziellen Handbuch unter Mounting the necessary Filesystems

----------

## beta2dotzero

Ja sorry,

ich entschuldige mich für mein Dialekt, mein Heulen und alles was jemand anderen nicht gefallen hat.

Ich hab wohl zu lange und zu verbissen an meinem Rechner gesessen und tatsächlich nach dem Neustart vergessen /proc zu mounten..

Ja ich sollte nicht nur gewissenhafter arbeiten, mich mehr anstrengen und definitiv sachlicher bleiben. 

Wird mich wohl erstmal mit der Dokumentation befassen bevor ich weiter mache.. Eigentlich bin ich eher der "learning by doing" Mensch aber das scheint hier eher kontraproduktiv zu sein..

LG und sorry nochmal und danke für eure Geduld und Zeit  :Smile: 

----------

